# Verification Required SELFIE!!!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Got my FIRST ONE OF THESE about half an hour ago!

This is going to be a HUGE PAIN and probably a safety issue....not in the way you would think!!! 

I signed off my app for what I thought would be 1-2 minutes in order to let a POOL requester that I had ignored....find another driver.

Guess what?

In order to log back on...THIS POPPED UP!  I'm on the highway doing 55!









I had to pull off the highway, find a parking spot (Look around and hope no one was watching me) ..... and then* take a SELFIE!* 

It then let me log back on.....but how often is THIS going to happen?

I'm pretty sure there are going to be some Uber drivers flying down the highway at 75 mph...with no safe place to pull over....taking selfies while driving. 

And this is supposed to be a safety measure?

Oh puh-leaze! Just teach the riders to only accept drivers that match the picture and license plate. 
Problem solved!

But Uber NEVER wants to educate the riders....they just want to make it even more difficult for the drivers!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Sounds like an accident waiting to happen


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Print out a copy of the picture you supplied and keep it in your car


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Print out a copy of the picture you supplied and keep it in your car


That's great idea.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Where are u located? Is this gonna happen everywhere? Is not in affect in Indiana yet


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wait until they start requiring you to blow on your fone...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

lyft_audi said:


> Print out a copy of the picture you supplied and keep it in your car


Do you think this would really work? Or would it be able to recognize that it is a picture and then restrict you from signing on? If anyone tries this and it works....let us know!


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

They seem to be doing more things that make it unsafe for drivers. I got a pool ping when I was on the freeway about to exit to drop off the pax I already had. I accepted it and just before I'm about to exit I hit "Navigate" and it tells me to not exit there. All this while going 65 mph at night and with the pax I have telling me his life story. It was a little stressful! I think they are going to realize that we can't be looking at our phones that much while we are driving!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Just keep a copy on your phone - no need to print anything. This is the technology section!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ladies don't cut or color your hair and for the guys don't shave, grow a beard or mustache or in any way look different. My hair changes sometimes from long to short, curly to straight and my pic's always look different. Unless they are doing iris detection I don't know how those csr's are going to be able to know with me.
Must be they've had some fill-ins.


----------



## Uber_nomad (Nov 16, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Got my FIRST ONE OF THESE about half an hour ago!
> 
> ...


They did this to me at 2am in a 4.9 surge area at coachella festival where there is very little lighting for a selfie. It took several very irritating times looking like an idiot in a parking lot full of UBER drivers trying to take a damn selfie in the dark.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber_nomad said:


> They did this to me at 2am in a 4.9 surge area at coachella festival where there is very little lighting for a selfie. It took several very irritating times looking like an idiot in a parking lot full of UBER drivers trying to take a damn selfie in the dark.


ROFLOL 

Maybe we need to carry 'Selfie-Sticks' in our Uber mobiles now.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

i wonder how many photos they get back that are just a big middle finger.


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

Send in a picture of George Clooney or Megan Fox.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I deactivated the camera permission for the Uber app in my phone settings a week ago. Hasn't stopped working yet.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Maybe we need to carry 'Selfie-Sticks' in our Uber mobiles now.


Good idea; that will also give you something to beat a rude pax with too


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I had this happen here in MD a few months ago and I was peeved about it. I tried to do everything BUT take the photo. I see it's randomly appearing again. Mine was around a school where I had just dropped kids off after talking to their mom prior to the ride.


----------

